# new owner



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Just purchased an 07 A6 3.2 S-Line... This will be my 3rd A6 (04 allroad 2.7T, and an 01 A6 2.7T 6Speed Previously.). 
Pics and first impressions to follow








i will also be moderating this forum .. doesnt look like it needs much, but i'm here anyway










_Modified by bhb399mm at 9:28 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: new owner (bhb399mm)*

went out and took a few pics of my new A6 today ... just a random spot in west LA. (near loyola marrymount university for anyone interested.). took these with the ****ty camera, stand by for better shots with the better camera soon








a few first impressions. 
*likes:* 
3.2 FSI is very smooth. after two 2.7t's in a row, no turbo lag is nice. I'm not sure of the actual number difference between the 2.7t and the 3.2, but the 3.2 feels like it could hang with a stock 2.7t ... not sure tho?
the car has a very very comfortable ride - even with the sport springs. the s-line sport springs make the ride a bit rough for some, but its fine with me. the seats are as comfortable, if not more than prior A6s. Audio is awesome, although there is not mid-range adjustment available, unlike the previous Symphony II head unit. Very cool bag hangers in the trunk. Lastly, audi finally figured out useful cup holders, that dont promote spilling all over your dash. Did i mention it sounds great?!
*dislikes/gripes:*
for some reason, i didnt get parktronic like i had in my allroad. i figured i wouldnt need it, but its amazing how dependent you get on features like that. 
MMI interface is taking some getting used to. Much much much easier to use that BMW's i-drive, but its still something i'm going to have to get used to over time. 
hood will only open if driver's door is open. what the ****? 
where is my hazard triangle








CD changer in the glove box takes up too much room. not much room left over for maps/etc. theres a spot open in the trunk side panel where the NAV disc goes... maybe i can relocate it?
okay... a few pics:


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: new owner (bhb399mm)*

Looks nice! If you get tired of those wheels I'll take them off your hands


----------



## souper (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: new owner (carman63)*

Nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that whole control console you have down by the shifter trips me out. I've never seen that before


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: new owner (souper)*

yeah, took some getting used to.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: new owner (bhb399mm)*

Looks great!


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats a nice ride...But the new front end on those is just gay.. I hate it..


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: new owner (bhb399mm)*

car twin:
















Coming from a 4.2, the 3.2 was a little disappointing. also, the transmission is a little funny, but you get used to it after a while.
congrats on the new car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (hondahater1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondahater1989* »_Thats a nice ride...But the new front end on those is just gay.. I hate it.. 

To each his own. I think a lot of the photos I've seen are at wide angles which over sizes the snout. They look must better in person.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (hondahater1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondahater1989* »_Thats a nice ride...But the new front end on those is just gay.. I hate it.. 

gay?








i didnt know a car could have a sexual orientation.


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Did you get Nav Installed? My friend has a 06 A6, but did not get the Nav installed. I'm just doing some research for them too see how much of a hassle it would be to get Nav installed on their Audi.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*

ordered it with nav.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sactown_a3* »_Did you get Nav Installed? My friend has a 06 A6, but did not get the Nav installed. I'm just doing some research for them too see how much of a hassle it would be to get Nav installed on their Audi.

If the dealer installs Nav, expect a bill in the $2K -$2500 range. Most of that is labor, due to the harness that gets installed from the trunk to the head unit.
There's a place in Germany, http://www.kufatec.de I think, that will save you money if you want to install yourself. The main difference is, with the dealer-installed method you'll get the nav installed with all the 'proper' pieces, as if nav was installed from the factory. 
The self-install method involves tapping into the fiber-optic cables instead of running a new harness. 
Something else to think about. If they have satellite radio installed, run the part number. IIRC Audi has different sat modules that are designed for cars with or without nav installed. It's 'possible' that if they install nav, they may have to swap out their satellite module too.
Food for thought.


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

That may be it but it just dosant look right to me... but that just me..The car is a great smooth ride and has alot of power but i jst dont like the new front end look.. thats just me


----------



## Rajin Cajun (Jun 19, 2007)

*Another New Owner*

Nice Car. I also am new to the Audi family. I picked up my 07' S6 Today. I am totally impressed with the car and against my wife's wishes I cant wait to start personalizing her. The only problem I am having is locating any Audi Tuners online. Im looking for suspension, wheels, programing etc. Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: new owner (bhb399mm)*

BEAUTIFUL CAR!!!!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: new owner (JNV)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: new owner (bhb399mm)*

Hi 
First: lovely car. love the A6 lines with S line package
I`just lost my beloved allroad in an accident and need to replace it with something else. It needs to have the 4 rings of course ....
We have 2 little ones below the age of 6 and really liked the space and convenience of the ar. I am actually considering an A6 (c6) for the replacement and is just curious how the space is in everyday living compared to the ar? We are doing a testdrive tomorrow but everyone knows that only lasts a few minutes and usually is quite overwhelming anyway! 
input appreciated. thanx 
gerhard


_Modified by zuma at 12:04 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: new owner (zuma)*

I haven't been inside an AR and have only made visual comparisons. But I think you'll find the space inside to be ocmparable, if not slightly more roomy. 
Are you looking at a sedan or an Avant?


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: new owner (carman63)*

The C5 Allroad was identical space wise to the C5 Avant, as is the case with the C6 versions. Having previously had a C5 saloon and now a C6 Avant, I would say seating wise there is more space in the C6, luggage space, I can't directly compare, but there's certainly enough. I guess the only difference is that the rear screen of the C6 slopes a little more meaning that large square loads that reach the roof line have to be a little shorter in the C6 for the rear hatch to close.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: new owner (aj-badger)*

thanx for the advice guys. Put the money down on an '05 A6 3.2q Black with Amaretto interior. I will miss my ar but maybe all the new toys will make up for it!!


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: new owner (bhb399mm)*

amazingly sexy car! i love the S-line A6's, so hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

